# Sentencing today...



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am confused.
Why should someone be arrested for rescuing a dog?
Did I miss something?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

If you check out this site it will pretty much explain everything.


http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org/doogie.html


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. Lack of time right now. I should feed all four pets.
Have a good evening.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is just disgusting! Tammy Grimes does what so many of us wish we had the guts to do.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I could be wrong, but doesn't PA have a bad reputation for animal welfare? Seems to me that I see PA quite frequently listed in Humane Society papers concerning bad pending animal legislation. :scratchch


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Heavy sigh  

All we have to do is use our common sense here. I know someone's going to come along and argue the side of the law but I ask you ... if you love and care for your dog, are you going to leave it to die alone outside? 

This happened in my area. I remember when it happened. It had been raining for days, a cold steady rain. 

I see a lot in my area. Central PA is a land of few fences. Dogs are chained, it's a fact. Some dogs are chained 24/7. It's so hard to see, so hard to look upon, such a helpless feeling.

How would any of us here have felt if Doogie was the neighbor dog? Could you have just stayed out of it and let Doogie die ... cold and alone? Would you have? What would you have done? 

Tammy is a brave lady who believes in her cause. She'll continue to do what she loves, her conscience is clear. Doogie did eventually die but he died warm and well cared for. I take great comfort in that, I'm sureTammy does too. 

We need to change the laws here in Central PA. We have a long ways to go. Doogie is a story more about broken laws than about laws that have been broken.

RIP Doogie :heartbeat


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Doogie even survived. He was in really bad shape. How can we help pay her fine?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

maybe i missed it in the article but how did Doogie die?? did he need to be put to sleep?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Doogie lived for a couple of months after Tammy took him. She wouldn't give him back to the Arnolds or tell the authorities where he was at. I didn't hear that he was put to sleep, I believe he died naturally.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what an amazing woman, i cannot believe she was vilified for what she did. some people truly amaze me.. in good and bad ways.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How I wish there were a state or a country where only people who love and care for their animal companions could live. Then there would be no need for anti-cruelty laws, or DAs and judges who don't give a **** about other forms of life. If such a place existed, I'd be packing my bags and selling my house. I know some places are 'better' than others, but there is no place where animals truly get the respect they deserve. Sigh.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Doogie did die naturally. Warm and very much loved.... as he should have been all his life.

"*3/3/07*. *Doogie died Thursday morning, March 1st*, at the home of his foster mother. He died peacefully, waiting for her to leave the room before passing, as many dogs (and humans) do. 
He had been struggling with up and down health through December, until his foster mom found a medication that seemed to give him relief from pain; he then flourished, turning into a loving family member. She wrote: "*It’s with great sadness in my heart that I tell you Doogie passed away yesterday morning* (March 1st) around 9:10 am.
*Doogie had surpassed all goals I had set for us both. He learned how to smile, love, kiss, hug, wag his tail,* trot (yes! literally trot!) up to me and check me with his hip in an attempt to play. He gently took food from me and never complained about anything we had to do to help him. 
I thank you, Tammy, for letting me have time with him. He was an amazing little old man and sadly, the way he lived, no one enjoyed his comedy; a life spent chained had done a number on his mind. I have had much training; I studied animal behavior, first aid, and thank God *I live in a place where cruelty charges would have been given and upheld on the owners of Doogie for the condition I saw him in*—and that was after a month of care.
I want to thank everyone for the presents Doogie received and all the well wishes. *Please know he went very peacefully and on his own, he chose his time and was not in any noticeable pain.* I hugged him and told him all the amazing stories about the bridge, about how people who have hurt him will suffer in the end, and about Tammy’s amazing love in refusing to give him back to an immediate death. He had almost 5 months with me, during which time we both learned so much about love.""

If you wish to donate anything to her cause/the rescue you can do so at the bottom of the website I posted.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this just makes me sick to my stomach.. i would have done the same thing if i were in her shoes.

honestly i feel very good about the pet owners here... people in San Diego seem to really love having their pets and treat them like their family members.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i swear i just started to cry.... i hate people sometimes, how anyone could be so cruel to an innocent animal is beyond me.



hgatesy said:


> Doogie did die naturally. Warm and very much loved.... as he should have been all his life.
> 
> "*3/3/07*. *Doogie died Thursday morning, March 1st*, at the home of his foster mother. He died peacefully, waiting for her to leave the room before passing, as many dogs (and humans) do.
> He had been struggling with up and down health through December, until his foster mom found a medication that seemed to give him relief from pain; he then flourished, turning into a loving family member. She wrote: "*It’s with great sadness in my heart that I tell you Doogie passed away yesterday morning* (March 1st) around 9:10 am.
> ...


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

It is very sad indeed. What is worse is that the owners (and the DA) actually believe that they were the victims. I know dogs are viewed as property. However.... it wasn't a purse, a T.V or jewelry stolen from a home.... a living, (barely) breathing animal was taken to get help. I honestly don't know how the owners can look at themselves in the mirror each morning. 
Although... I guess as they've already said... they don't think they did anything wrong. It's apparently "okay" in their eyes to have allowed their animal to suffer like that. 

This is a piece in our local news article...
"The D.A went on to say that the real victims in this case were the dog owners he says were unfairly targeted by grimes as animal abusers. Outside of the courthouse, the couple that owned the dog Grimes took said they look forward to no longer being targeted as people who don't care for their animals."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder what will happen if these people get another dog and treat the dog as they did Doogie? Will they ignore the pleas of people who call and report them? Will they let another dog suffer?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am now crying after watching the video. How could those sick monsters go free while this poor beautiful dog dies in their yard? I hope they burn.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

It is people like Tammy & those of us in rescue that makes lives better for these helpless animals that these so called dog owners have. I cannot for the life of me understand where these owners get off feeling they are the victims...what is wrong with this picture? The judge and everyone aganist saving animals should have to live out the rest of thier lived the way the animals have lived in these cases. 

Doogie died on my birthday and I will say a pray for him on that day from now on! 
Bless everyone invloved in rescue and continue to save as many as we can...

RIP Sweet Doogie...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's just sickening, she done what I would of done and anyone else (you all know I would) Didn't read all of it but will catch up on it. 
At least Doogie had a few month of love. RIP Doggie












 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_John and I would of done the same thing no questions asked. Dont worry the owner and the DA will answer to a higher power some day._


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't even know what to say. I am horrified, saddened and completely disappointed in the "justice" system. I think she is a hero. She had the guts to not only save Doogie, but to stand up for what was right. The people in that county should be ASHAMED that their tax dollars went to prosecute this case. If anyone was looking for publicity, my guess would be it's the DA. The only consolation is to know that Doogie knew love and care before he left this world. She is a HERO.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the owners that had Doogie, also had/have at least one other dog. In some of the video's you can see another dog chained outside. 

I agree the people in Blair County should be ashamed.... I believe that's why the DA wanted Tammy to actually pay for her trial... they received a lot of crap for prosecuting her.


----------

